# Cups/Printer HP DJ-3550 not working (Kernel 2.6.1)

## MisterHH

Hello together!

I can't get my HP-DJ to work. It is connected via the USB-Port (USB working for mouse). USB-Printer is activated in the kernel, still 

```

cat test.txt >/dev/lp0

cat test.txt >/dev/usb/lp0

```

are both not working. I even installed the ppd for this printer & read the printing-guide, packages foomatic and cups and even gimp-print and ghostscript are installed. cups starts on boot, but it doesn't work.

Today's entries in the error_log of cups ar 

```

E [13/Jan/2004:01:12:09 +0100] Scheduler shutting down due to SIGTERM.

I [13/Jan/2004:11:27:20 +0100] Listening to 7f000001:631

I [13/Jan/2004:11:27:20 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [13/Jan/2004:11:27:20 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [13/Jan/2004:11:27:20 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [13/Jan/2004:11:27:20 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [13/Jan/2004:11:27:21 +0100] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 14 PPDs...

I [13/Jan/2004:11:27:21 +0100] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [13/Jan/2004:11:27:21 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:37:15 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 3.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:37:15 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 3.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:37:15 +0100] Job 3 queued on 'HPDeskJet3550' by 'hillmann'.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:37:15 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 15609) for job 3.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:37:15 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 15610) for job 3.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:37:15 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 15611) for job 3.

W [13/Jan/2004:16:37:15 +0100] [Job 3] Media tray empty!

E [13/Jan/2004:16:37:16 +0100] PID 15610 stopped with status 3!

I [13/Jan/2004:16:37:16 +0100] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:37:59 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 4.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:37:59 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 4.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:37:59 +0100] Job 4 queued on 'HPDeskJet3550' by 'hillmann'.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:37:59 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 15626) for job 4.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:37:59 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 15627) for job 4.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:37:59 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 15628) for job 4.

W [13/Jan/2004:16:37:59 +0100] [Job 4] Media tray empty!

E [13/Jan/2004:16:37:59 +0100] PID 15627 stopped with status 3!

I [13/Jan/2004:16:37:59 +0100] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:38:55 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 5.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:38:55 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 5.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:38:55 +0100] Job 5 queued on 'HPDeskJet3550' by 'hillmann'.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:38:55 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 15728) for job 5.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:38:55 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 15729) for job 5.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:38:55 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 15730) for job 5.

W [13/Jan/2004:16:38:55 +0100] [Job 5] Media tray empty!

E [13/Jan/2004:16:38:56 +0100] PID 15729 stopped with status 3!

I [13/Jan/2004:16:38:56 +0100] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [13/Jan/2004:16:43:54 +0100] Scheduler shutting down due to SIGTERM.

:16:39:24 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [13/Jan/2004:16:39:24 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:39:24 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:39:24 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:39:24 +0100] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 14 PPDs...

I [13/Jan/2004:16:39:24 +0100] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [13/Jan/2004:16:39:24 +0100] Full reload complete.

E [13/Jan/2004:16:39:24 +0100] StartListening: Unable to bind socket - Address already in use.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:44:58 +0100] Listening to 7f000001:631

I [13/Jan/2004:16:44:58 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [13/Jan/2004:16:44:58 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:44:58 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:44:58 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [13/Jan/2004:16:44:59 +0100] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 14 PPDs...

I [13/Jan/2004:16:44:59 +0100] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [13/Jan/2004:16:44:59 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [13/Jan/2004:17:02:43 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 6.

I [13/Jan/2004:17:02:43 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 6.

I [13/Jan/2004:17:02:43 +0100] Job 6 queued on 'HPDeskJet3550' by 'root'.

I [13/Jan/2004:17:02:43 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 5186) for job 6.

I [13/Jan/2004:17:02:43 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 5187) for job 6.

I [13/Jan/2004:17:02:43 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 5188) for job 6.

W [13/Jan/2004:17:02:43 +0100] [Job 6] Media tray empty!

E [13/Jan/2004:17:02:45 +0100] PID 5187 stopped with status 3!

I [13/Jan/2004:17:02:45 +0100] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

```

I tried to print several times, so entries might appear more than once.

Please, help!

Thx.

----------

## flying_walus

Have you configured cups, or did you just emerge the packages and plug in the printer?

----------

## Birnenpfluecker

Have a similar problem with a HP 720C. I have cups and foomatic configured right. It worked till 2.6. Have used same configuration for cups and foomatic as in 2.4 (Had written it down). But it doesn't works.

----------

## SuperGrobie

Hi.

Got a HP 3550 here, too. Configured with cups webfrontend it works quite well.

But sometimes (when printing through OpenOffice or sth) I got the same "Media tray empty" messages.

The funny thing about this is that when telling OO to print to a file and then

trying to print this file with lpr it works!

Packages I use for this printer:

 hpijs 1.5 (with 1.4 I had to fetch the ppd from linuxprinting.org but it worked the same)

 cups 1.1.19-r1

 ghostscript 7.07.1-r1

Btw. I'm also using 2.6 and to get the printer working with cups I had to set a link from /dev/usb/lp0 to /dev/usblp0

HTH and maybe someone can point me to a workaround or solution to my problem.

Bye.

----------

## MisterHH

Hello!

Thx. for all replies!

Just one little question left:

How exactly do I put such a link from /dev/usb/lp0 to /dev/usblp0??

Thanks again!!

MitserHh

----------

## SuperGrobie

```

ln -s usb/lp0 /dev/usblp0

```

But I dont think this is your problem here.

You should set LogLevel to debug in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and see

what errors you get and maybe post them here.

----------

## MisterHH

Well, thanks, but it in fact, didn't help.

If the problem is only with cubs, shouldn't then cat test.txt >/dev/lp0

or usblp0 or /usb/lp0 print something?? or is this part as well workiong with cubs??

Besides, I don't find my /var/log/messages/ to see, whether the usb device is detected... all other log-files are availiable.

Well, I changed to debug-Mode. I hope this is already the debug output:

```

I [17/Jan/2004:01:21:20 +0100] Listening to 7f000001:631

I [17/Jan/2004:01:21:20 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [17/Jan/2004:01:21:20 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [17/Jan/2004:01:21:20 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [17/Jan/2004:01:21:20 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [17/Jan/2004:01:21:22 +0100] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 14 PPDs...

I [17/Jan/2004:01:21:22 +0100] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [17/Jan/2004:01:21:22 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [17/Jan/2004:16:34:10 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 7.

I [17/Jan/2004:16:34:10 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 7.

I [17/Jan/2004:16:34:10 +0100] Job 7 queued on 'HPDeskJet3550' by 'hillmann'.

I [17/Jan/2004:16:34:10 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 5396) for job 7.

I [17/Jan/2004:16:34:10 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 5397) for job 7.

I [17/Jan/2004:16:34:10 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 5398) for job 7.

W [17/Jan/2004:16:34:10 +0100] [Job 7] Media tray empty!

E [17/Jan/2004:16:34:12 +0100] PID 5397 stopped with status 3!

I [17/Jan/2004:16:34:12 +0100] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [17/Jan/2004:16:38:35 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 8.

I [17/Jan/2004:16:38:35 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 8.

I [17/Jan/2004:16:38:35 +0100] Job 8 queued on 'HPDeskJet3550' by 'hillmann'.

I [17/Jan/2004:16:38:35 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 5578) for job 8.

I [17/Jan/2004:16:38:35 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 5579) for job 8.

I [17/Jan/2004:16:38:35 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 5580) for job 8.

W [17/Jan/2004:16:38:35 +0100] [Job 8] Media tray empty!

E [17/Jan/2004:16:38:36 +0100] PID 5579 stopped with status 3!

I [17/Jan/2004:16:38:36 +0100] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

 connections per host.

I [17/Jan/2004:16:38:00 +0100] Full reload is required.

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:00 +0100] LoadAllPrinters: Loading printer HPDeskJet3550...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:00 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "ipp"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "lpd"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb://3550"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp1"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp2"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp3"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp4"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp5"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp6"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp7"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp8"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp9"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp10"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp11"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp12"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp13"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp14"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp15"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "http"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "scsi"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "canon:/dev/lp0"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "epson:/dev/lp0"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "parallel:/dev/lp0"...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "socket"...

I [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 14 PPDs...

I [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Scanning /var/spool/cups...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 1...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 2...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 3...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 4...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 5...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 6...

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 7...

I [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] Full reload complete.

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] StartListening: NumListeners=1

D [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] StartListening: address=7f000001 port=631

E [17/Jan/2004:16:38:01 +0100] StartListening: Unable to bind socket - Address already in use.

```

MisterHH

----------

## SuperGrobie

 *MisterHH wrote:*   

> Well, thanks, but it in fact, didn't help.
> 
> If the problem is only with cubs, shouldn't then cat test.txt >/dev/lp0
> 
> or usblp0 or /usb/lp0 print something?? or is this part as well workiong with cubs??
> ...

 

I don't think so. All newer inkjet printers AFAIK don't know postscript or sth. They speak their own language to which hpijs translates from postscript.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Besides, I don't find my /var/log/messages/ to see, whether the usb device is detected... all other log-files are availiable.
> 
> 

 

Please look in /var/log/cups/error_log.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Well, I changed to debug-Mode. I hope this is already the debug output:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

There's no print job failing in debug mode to do further analysis.

----------

## MisterHH

Strange, I tried to print once... So now, I've rebooted and tried to print, the output is a "little longer" so here it is:

```

I [17/Jan/2004:17:47:08 +0100] Listening to 7f000001:631

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:08 +0100] AddLocation: added location '/'

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:08 +0100] DenyIP: / deny 00000000/00000000

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:08 +0100] AllowIP: / allow 7f000001/ffffffff

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:08 +0100] AddLocation: added location '/jobs'

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:08 +0100] AddLocation: added location '/admin'

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:08 +0100] DenyIP: /admin deny 00000000/00000000

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:08 +0100] AllowIP: /admin allow 7f000001/ffffffff

I [17/Jan/2004:17:47:08 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [17/Jan/2004:17:47:08 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [17/Jan/2004:17:47:08 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [17/Jan/2004:17:47:08 +0100] Full reload is required.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadAllPrinters: Loading printer HPDeskJet3550...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "ipp"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "lpd"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb://3550"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp1"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp2"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp3"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp4"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp5"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp6"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp7"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp8"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp9"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp10"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp11"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp12"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp13"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp14"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp15"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "http"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "scsi"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:09 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "parallel:/dev/printers/0"...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:10 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "socket"...

I [17/Jan/2004:17:47:10 +0100] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 14 PPDs...

I [17/Jan/2004:17:47:10 +0100] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:10 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Scanning /var/spool/cups...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:10 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 1...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:10 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 2...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:10 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 3...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:10 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 4...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:10 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 5...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:10 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 6...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:10 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 7...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:10 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 8...

I [17/Jan/2004:17:47:10 +0100] Full reload complete.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:10 +0100] StartListening: NumListeners=1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:10 +0100] StartListening: address=7f000001 port=631

D [17/Jan/2004:17:47:10 +0100] ResumeListening: setting input bits...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] AcceptClient() 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] CloseClient() 5

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] AcceptClient() 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] ReadClient() 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] CloseClient() 5

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] AcceptClient() 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] CloseClient() 7

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] ReadClient() 5 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] CloseClient() 5

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] CloseClient() 7

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] AcceptClient() 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] ReadClient() 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:09 +0100] CloseClient() 5

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] AcceptClient() 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] ReadClient() 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=0

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] ReadClient() 5 GET /printers/HPDeskJet3550.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] SendFile() 5 file=7

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST /printers/HPDeskJet3550 HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] print_job: auto-typing file...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = 'hillmann'

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] print_job: requesting-user-name = 'hillmann'

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 9.

I [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 9.

I [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] Job 9 queued on 'HPDeskJet3550' by 'hillmann'.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] Job 9 hold_until = 0

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob(9, 0x80947b8)

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob() id = 9, file = 0/1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] job-sheets=none,none

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] banner_page = 0

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: argv = "HPDeskJet3550","9","hillmann","[Neues Dokument]","1","multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-collated-copies orientation-requested=3","/var/spool/cups/d00009-001"

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: envp[0]="PATH=/usr/lib/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: envp[1]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: envp[2]="USER=root"

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: envp[3]="CHARSET=iso-8859-1"

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: envp[4]="LANG=en_US"

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: envp[5]=""

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: envp[6]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/HPDeskJet3550.ppd"

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: envp[7]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: envp[8]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: envp[9]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: envp[10]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: envp[11]="DEVICE_URI=usb://3550"

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: envp[12]="PRINTER=HPDeskJet3550"

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: envp[13]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: envp[14]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: statusfds = [ 8 9 ]

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 10 -1 ]

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops"

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 11 12 ]

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops", 0xbffeb800, 0xbffeab70, 10, 12, 9)

I [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 4237) for job 9.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip"

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 10 13 ]

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip", 0xbffeb800, 0xbffeab70, 11, 13, 9)

I [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 4238) for job 9.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib/cups/backend/usb"

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ -1 11 ]

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/backend/usb", 0xbffeb800, 0xbffeab70, 10, 11, 9)

I [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 4239) for job 9.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] CloseClient() 7

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] [Job 9] LPGETSTATUS returned a port status of 18...

W [17/Jan/2004:17:50:12 +0100] [Job 9] Media tray empty!

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Page = 612x792; 18,36 to 594,783

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 791

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%Creator: KEdit

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%Title: [Neues Dokument]

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%CreationDate: Sat Jan 17 17:50:12 2004

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%Orientation: Portrait

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%Pages: 1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%DocumentFonts: LuxiSans-Bold

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%EndComments

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%EndProlog

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%BeginSetup

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%CreationDate: Mon Nov 12 2001

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] CloseClient() 7

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] CloseClient() 7

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] CloseClient() 7

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] CloseClient() 7

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] CloseClient() 7

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] CloseClient() 7

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] CloseClient() 7

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] CloseClient() 7

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] foomatic-rip version $Revision: 3.39 $ running...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Parsing PPD file ...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Added option ColorSpace

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Added option Resolution

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Added option PageSize

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Added option PageRegion

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Added option Model

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Added option PrintoutMode

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Added option ImageableArea

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Added option PaperDimension

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Added option Quality

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Added option Font

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Parameter Summary

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] -----------------

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Spooler: cups

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Printer: HPDeskJet3550

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/HPDeskJet3550.ppd

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Printer model: HP DeskJet 3550 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Job title: [Neues Dokument]

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] File(s) to be printed:

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] <STDIN>

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Pondering option 'multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-collated-copies'

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Unknown option multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-collated-copies.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Pondering option 'orientation-requested=3'

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Unknown option orientation-requested=3.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] ================================================

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] File: <STDIN>

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] ================================================

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Reading PostScript input ...

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] -----------

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Found: %%EndProlog

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] -----------

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PrintoutMode Normal

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Option: PrintoutMode=Normal --> Setting option

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PrintoutMode=Normal

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Option: PrintoutMode=Normal --> Setting option

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Quality FromPrintoutMode

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Quality=@PrintoutMode

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageSize Letter

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Option: PageSize=Letter --> Setting option

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Letter

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Option: PageSize=Letter --> Setting option

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %% Font Page 00

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%BeginFont: LuxiSans-Bold

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%FontName: LuxiSans-Bold-Uni

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%Creator: Composite font created by Qt

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%EndFont

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%EndSetup

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] pw = 576.0, pl = 747.0

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] PageLeft = 18.0, PageRight = 594.0

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] PageTop = 783.0, PageBottom = 36.0

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%BeginPageSetup

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%EndPageSetup

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 0 %%Trailer

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Saw Trailer!

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Saw EOF!

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Found: %%EndSetup

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] -----------

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] New page:  1 1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] End of page header

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Flushing FIFO.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] Starting renderer

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] JCL: <job data>

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] 

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] renderer PID pid4=4242

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] renderer command: gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpijs -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" -sDeviceModel="deskjet 3320" -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=612 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792 -r300 -sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=1 -dIjsUseOutputFD -sOutputFile=- -

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:13 +0100] [Job 9] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceManufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=deskjet 3320' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=612' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792' '-r300' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=1' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=| cat >&3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] [Job 9] sh: line 1: hpijs: command not found

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] [Job 9] ESP Ghostscript 7.07.1: Can't start ijs server "hpijs"

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] [Job 9] **** Unable to open the initial device, quitting.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] [Job 9] renderer return value: 1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] [Job 9] renderer received signal: 1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] [Job 9] Process dieing with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] [Job 9] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] [Job 9] 

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] [Job 9] Closing renderer

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] [Job 9] KID3 exited with status 3

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] [Job 9] Renderer exit stat: 3

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] [Job 9] Renderer process finished

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] [Job 9] Process dieing with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] [Job 9] Error closing renderer

E [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] PID 4238 stopped with status 3!

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] [Job 9] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] [Job 9] KID4 finished

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] UpdateJob: job 9, file 0 is complete.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] CancelJob: id = 9

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] StopJob: id = 9, force = 0

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] StopJob: printer state is 3

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:18 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:18 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:18 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:18 +0100] CloseClient() 7

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:18 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:18 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:18 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:18 +0100] CloseClient() 7

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:18 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:18 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:18 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:18 +0100] CloseClient() 7

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:18 +0100] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:18 +0100] ReadClient() 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:18 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:18 +0100] CloseClient() 7

```

so, hope that's better now.

MisterHH

----------

## SuperGrobie

 *MisterHH wrote:*   

> Strange, I tried to print once... So now, I've rebooted and tried to print, the output is a "little longer" so here it is:
> 
> ```
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Are you sure you installed hpijs? I would recommend to install the masked

1.5 ebuild because it already includes the ppd for the hp 3550.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> D [17/Jan/2004:17:50:14 +0100] [Job 9] **** Unable to open the initial device, quitting.
> ...

 

----------

## MisterHH

Ok, well, got the problem. I just installed the ppd of linuxprinting.org and finally "emerge hpijs" made the printer print. The font is a little to big, but I guess, it should work now.

Thanks for all help!

MisterHH

----------

## SaFrOuT

```
I [18/Feb/2004:03:38:26 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1575)

I [18/Feb/2004:03:38:43 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1612)

I [18/Feb/2004:03:38:44 +0000] Saving printers.conf...

I [18/Feb/2004:03:38:44 +0000] Printer 'HP-DJ-3550' stopped by 'root'.

I [18/Feb/2004:03:38:45 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1613)

I [18/Feb/2004:03:38:48 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1629)

I [18/Feb/2004:03:38:48 +0000] Saving printers.conf...

I [18/Feb/2004:03:38:48 +0000] Printer 'HP-DJ-3550' started by 'root'.

I [18/Feb/2004:03:38:50 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1638)

I [18/Feb/2004:03:39:18 +0000] Adding start banner page "none" to job 10.

I [18/Feb/2004:03:39:18 +0000] Adding end banner page "none" to job 10.

I [18/Feb/2004:03:39:18 +0000] Job 10 queued on 'HP-DJ-3550' by 'safrout'.

E [18/Feb/2004:03:39:18 +0000] Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job 10!

I [18/Feb/2004:03:39:18 +0000] Hint: Do you have ESP Ghostscript installed?

I [18/Feb/2004:03:39:18 +0000] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug".
```

i get this error when i try to print anything using my printer

i have thos installed 

app-text/ghostscript-7.07.1-r1  +X -cjk +cups  4,875 kB

net-print/cups-1.1.20  +pam -slp +ssl  0 kB

can anyone help

ad i am suing the latest driver 1.5

and i found this error on the webinterface for cups after i try tpp rpint anything 

```
Jobs

Error:

    client-error-not-possible
```

and when i runn lpstat i got nothing

```

root@SaFrOuT Desktop # lpstat

root@SaFrOuT Desktop #
```

and now -->

```

root@SaFrOuT Desktop # lpstat -p -o

printer HP-DJ-3550 is idle.  enabled since Jan 01 00:00

        Ready to print.

```

so it seems that everything is fine

and when i print anything from firebird or anything it work as if it was prnting but no activity is done by theprinter itself

and when i open the cups webinterface i founnd a long list of compeleted jobs although nothing was printed

----------

## DJ_Grijander

 *SuperGrobie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Got a HP 3550 here, too. Configured with cups webfrontend it works quite well.

 

Could you please explain a bit more? My 3550 is not working, and these are the settings I have selected with cups webfrontend:

- device: USB Printer #1

- model/driver: HP Deskjet Series CUPS v1.1 (en)

I have also tried with "HP New Deskjet Series CUPS v1.1 (en)", with no result. I cannot get the printer to print anything.

 *SuperGrobie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Packages I use for this printer:
> 
>  hpijs 1.5 (with 1.4 I had to fetch the ppd from linuxprinting.org but it worked the same)
> ...

 

I have hpijs 1.5, cups 1.1.20, ghostscript 7.07.1-r1, and I have set the link you indicate. BTW, I also have a Samsung Laser printer (parallel port) that works with no problem...

Any idea, please? Thanks in advance.

EDIT: Already solved. I didn't have the .ppd file for the HP 3550 (I actually didn't know what a .ppd file was!). For those in similar situation, go to http://www.linuxprinting.org/cups-doc.html and follow the instructions. The .ppd files are also in linuxprinting.org (just look for your printer model).

----------

## SaFrOuT

i have the same inkjet printer 3550 and i can't find the ppd file

can u send it to me on safrout(at)tedata.net(dot)eg

----------

